# Pics of my PACMAN FROG.



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Here's my pacman frog, scotch.

View attachment 118122


This is him with a piece of moss in his mouth after gobbling up a cricket.

View attachment 118123


And this is a neat trio of shots I got... I guess it's the equivalent of blinking for a frog.

View attachment 118124


Cheers!


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

Awesome pics, I also have a Ornate and albino pacman very cool creatures to keep.


----------



## NickNick (Apr 18, 2006)

Nice Man!


----------



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

Very cool. I always see them in pet stores but never gave much thought to keeping one. Are they pretty interesting to have?


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

They use their eyeballs to help push food back to swallow.


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

"They use their eyeballs to help push food back to swallow."


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

ESPMike said:


> They use their eyeballs to help push food back to swallow.


Wow, cool. I never knew that... You learn something new every day!


----------



## Red Eyes (Nov 25, 2003)

Nice little guy! Hows the maintenance side of looking after him? Easy?


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Very nice mettle!!!!!He looks cool-I have never had an experience with one-Hell never even seen one in person to be exact!!!!


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

id love to own one of thes ein the future sweet pics.


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Red Eyes said:


> Nice little guy! Hows the maintenance side of looking after him? Easy?


Maitenance is super easy. He poops in his water dish. So that's easy to take care of. Other than that - crickets for food and daily mistings and he's done and good. Very simple pet to take care of.


----------



## studmuffin992 (Feb 27, 2006)

Mettle said:


> Here's my pacman frog, scotch.
> 
> View attachment 118122
> 
> ...


nice pacman but can u only keep 1 of these in a tank? or can u keep more then 1 geather if u had a larger tank?


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

PiranhaAttack said:


> nice pacman but can u only keep 1 of these in a tank? or can u keep more then 1 geather if u had a larger tank?


It's only recommended to keep one of them per tank as they are fierce eaters and this could lead to problems.


----------



## studmuffin992 (Feb 27, 2006)

thanks for the adice ill keep tha in mind


----------

